# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  1Cv7.7 Portable и все же она не 7.7.027 а 7.7.025

## alexandr_ll

Версия 1Cv7.7 Portable  , не смотря на информацию, все же имеет релиз 7.7.025, а не 7.7.027.
Нет ли 1Cv7.7 Portable  именно релиза 7.7.025?

----------


## sosic

27? есть

----------

